# LeadCheck on Plaster and Drywall



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

A little old news, but didn't see it mentioned anywhere.

You can now use LeadCheck on drywall and plaster. http://www.epa.gov/lead/pubs/testkit.htm


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

you have to use LeadCheck in a different way when testing plaster or drywall

http://leadcheck.com/using-leadcheck-on-plaster-and-drywall


----------



## CliffEastman (Jun 4, 2012)

How often do you get asked to go on location to check an older building, with the base paint from 50 years ago, for lead?


----------

